# How bad is it for the bike/front wheel to vertically hang bike for storage?



## skyliner1004

I'm looking to store my bike in my house, Is it safe to hang the bike vertically by the front wheel (rear wheel down)?

Like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Saris-Bike-V...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276474941&sr=1-6

Pic:


----------



## Ventruck

Considering the hook grabs only the rim, and the wheel is only under the load of gravity on the bike alone, it can't be too bad. I can't be certain if long periods of hanging start to yield negative effects or not, though.


----------



## PlatyPius

Terrible! Awful! Horrible!

That's why every bike shop in the world stores repair bikes that way...more work for us!


----------



## cxwrench

you put much more stress on it every time you ride it...think about it, the bike only weighs 15-20lbs.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*First time question prize!*



skyliner1004 said:


> I'm looking to store my bike in my house, Is it safe to hang the bike vertically by the front wheel (rear wheel down)?


Believe it or not, you're the first person to ever ask this question and as a result you win the RBR Grand Prize of a brand new ..... Oh, wait. This gets asked about every other month. The answer is always the same question. How could the weight of a 20 lb bike cause more stress on the wheel than a 200 lb rider?


----------



## skyliner1004

you're right, we weight 150-200 lbs and we put downward force on the outer portion of the rim (pressure where the rim/tire meets the pavement)

Hanging a bike like this is a different kind of pressure though. This will be a 20lb pressure (bike weight) pulling the rim from the inside (as opposed to pressing/pushing when we're riding). 

On the other hand, i've seen many bike shops hang their display bikes like this. But i'm thinking that is just because it pays to hang a single display model and take a hit on the small damage of hanging a bike by the wheel as opposed to losing many sales because they dont have enough display bikes to show.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*So you already know?*



skyliner1004 said:


> you're right, we weight 150-200 lbs and we put downward force on the outer portion of the rim (pressure where the rim/tire meets the pavement)
> 
> Hanging a bike like this is a different kind of pressure though. This will be a 20lb pressure (bike weight) pulling the rim from the inside (as opposed to pressing/pushing when we're riding).
> 
> On the other hand, i've seen many bike shops hang their display bikes like this. But i'm thinking that is just because it pays to hang a single display model and take a hit on the small damage of hanging a bike by the wheel as opposed to losing many sales because they dont have enough display bikes to show.


So what you're telling us is that you already know that this will damage a bike wheel? How do you know this, and why did you ask the question if you already knew it? And why does your knowldege totally contradict common sense, simple physics, and the experience of a huge number of people who hang their bikes this way and experience no damage whatsoever? Teach us!


----------



## skyliner1004

Kerry Irons said:


> So what you're telling us is that you already know that this will damage a bike wheel? How do you know this, and why did you ask the question if you already knew it? And why does your knowldege totally contradict common sense, simple physics, and the experience of a huge number of people who hang their bikes this way and experience no damage whatsoever? Teach us!


why did you make this post? post count++


----------



## jsedlak

I've hung a heavy, old mountain bike this way for years without issue. Well, except the chain is now rusted and both tyres are flat...


----------



## skyliner1004

jsedlak said:


> I've hung a heavy, old mountain bike this way for years without issue. Well, except the chain is now rusted and both tyres are flat...


and the front wheel may be bent...
or not?

i think i'm going to get the Topeak OneUp to hold my bike vertically


----------



## kbg

Only time it's bad is for an MTB with hydraulic disks.
Air can float from the reservoir into the line or the caliper, which is definitely a bad thing.
Then again, stopping is overrated ...


----------



## Marc

Kerry Irons said:


> So what you're telling us is that you already know that this will damage a bike wheel? How do you know this, and why did you ask the question if you already knew it? And why does your knowldege totally contradict common sense, simple physics, and the experience of a huge number of people who hang their bikes this way and experience no damage whatsoever? Teach us!


Some people live in far more interesting worlds than the rest of us. Kinda makes me jealous sometimes*

* except for when I have to hang my bike for storage.


----------



## muscleendurance

skyliner1004 said:


> you're right, we weight 150-200 lbs and we put downward force on the outer portion of the rim (pressure where the rim/tire meets the pavement)
> 
> Hanging a bike like this is a different kind of pressure though. This will be a 20lb pressure (bike weight) pulling the rim from the inside (as opposed to pressing/pushing when we're riding).
> 
> On the other hand, i've seen many bike shops hang their display bikes like this. But i'm thinking that is just because it pays to hang a single display model and take a hit on the small damage of hanging a bike by the wheel as opposed to losing many sales because they dont have enough display bikes to show.


stop..too funny  so if you can figure out the real question to the question you have origionally asked how come you cant come up with the answer? Hint its much more obvious than what YOU think.


----------



## frdfandc

skyliner1004 said:


> you're right, we weight 150-200 lbs and we put downward force on the outer portion of the rim (pressure where the rim/tire meets the pavement)
> 
> Hanging a bike like this is a different kind of pressure though. This will be a 20lb pressure (bike weight) pulling the rim from the inside (as opposed to pressing/pushing when we're riding).
> 
> On the other hand, i've seen many bike shops hang their display bikes like this. But i'm thinking that is just because it pays to hang a single display model and take a hit on the small damage of hanging a bike by the wheel as opposed to losing many sales because they dont have enough display bikes to show.



I hang all my service bikes by the wheel at work. Including the 45lb Mongoose full suspension bike that I get in from time to time. There are a few LBS in my area that hang bikes from the wheels. 

Zero damage to the wheels.


----------



## siclmn

If you were to look at it under an electron microscope you would see a crease where it hung from the hook. When you get too many of these creases in your wheel you will be setting yourself up for a catastrophic failure. You should also inspect your carbon fiber frame for any scratches in the clear coat. These scratches can grow into fractures which can grow into catastrophic implosions.


----------



## JCavilia

skyliner1004 said:


> and the front wheel may be bent...
> or not?
> 
> i think i'm going to get the Topeak OneUp to hold my bike vertically


do you have any idea how much force each spoke exerts on the section of rim it contacts? Varies from somewhere around 180 pounds to over 600 pounds.


----------



## skyliner1004

JCavilia said:


> do you have any idea how much force each spoke exerts on the section of rim it contacts? Varies from somewhere around 180 pounds to over 600 pounds.


gotcha, just wanted to cover all the bases before making the score. i'll be looking for a vertical wall mount bike hanger. Any recommendation? I need 2 of them.


----------



## Kuma601

Sometimes I hang mine by the front wheel and sometimes by the rear wheel. 










Unless gravity suddenly changes to far greater multiple than it is, I don't foresee a problem. Besides, the wheel stickers are sufficiently strong to keep it taped together.


----------



## PlatyPius

skyliner1004 said:


> gotcha, just wanted to cover all the bases before making the score. i'll be looking for a vertical wall mount bike hanger. Any recommendation? I need 2 of them.


J-hook. Wal-Mart. 64 cents.


----------



## viciouscycle

Each time you hang up the bike, put the hook between a different set of spokes. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pieter

Skyliner, your hook is mounted in an unfavorable position.

If you want minimum force on the rim, mount the hook from the ceiling so it hangs vertically.

Your hook however is about 45 degrees from vertical. That way, the weight of the bike introduces a horizontal component of force tending to compress the tire agains the wall. You can draw a vector diagram to show this. Anyway, the upshot is that the force of the hook acting on the inside of the rim is greater than the weight of the bike alone (square root of 2 times greater when the angle of that hook is exactly 45 degrees).


----------



## Tim Red Beard

skyliner1004 said:


> why did you make this post? post count++


It could be because he as well as I have noticed that you seem to ask a question then post the answer to it or ask opinions on something and then just do what you asked if you should or shouldn't do anyways.

I have been hanging my bike from the front wheel, then back wheel, then front wheel rotating each time I hang it. I have had no problems at all.

You asked the question if it's bad to hang it from the front wheel yet from your posts you seem like you've already been set on hanging it a different way. 

Why post the question at all? To get the back a fourth from forum members? To argue you're thoughts with other people? To tell other people why it's bad to hang it from the front rim?

Just my observations.


----------



## nic92516

I've been hanging all my bikes by the front/back wheel for years with no problems. 

However watch out if you hang your MTB with an "open bath" front suspension fork as the oil can leak out through the seals. Easy to fix though, just hang it by the other wheel.


----------



## tommyrhodes

Remember. Your not pushing down on the spokes when you ride. Your hanging from them.


----------



## centurionomega

tommyrhodes said:


> Remember. Your not pushing down on the spokes when you ride. Your hanging from them.


Not only is this thread cracking me up, I think this is the right answer.


----------



## PlatyPius

centurionomega said:


> Not only is this thread cracking me up, I think this is the right answer.


Aye. The weight is on the hub. The hub is suspended by the spokes, from above.


----------



## been200mph

Would a sky hook be okay?


----------



## JCavilia

*True, but irrelevant*



Pieter said:


> Skyliner, your hook is mounted in an unfavorable position.
> 
> If you want minimum force on the rim, mount the hook from the ceiling so it hangs vertically.
> 
> Your hook however is about 45 degrees from vertical. That way, the weight of the bike introduces a horizontal component of force tending to compress the tire agains the wall. You can draw a vector diagram to show this. Anyway, the upshot is that the force of the hook acting on the inside of the rim is greater than the weight of the bike alone (square root of 2 times greater when the angle of that hook is exactly 45 degrees).


The forces are still far too small to worry about.


----------



## Camilo

PlatyPius said:


> Aye. The weight is on the hub. The hub is suspended by the spokes, from above.


This is interesting, but more on that later....

To OP: as has been pointed out this is a common way of hanging bikes, and regardless of personal musings, it just doesn't damage a fim. But even if you don't accept that as persuasive, think about it: IF the bike is simply hung from the rim on a hook, the maximum pressure on that point is the weight of the bike. 20 lbs or less for a light weight bike w/ light weight rims. More than that for a heavier bike, which also probably also has heavier rims. Grip strength for an average adult male is on the magnitude of 60+ lbs, and if I'm not mistaken, pinch strength even exceeds that 20 lb. magic number. Do you think you could damage your rim by trying to crush it with your hand? IF the bike is hung at an angle that changes the force angles, the tire more than likely absorbs any crushing pressure that might exceed the bike's weight.... if it were significant anyway.

But back to the hanging from the spokes vs. being supported by the spokes issue: I can picture this in my mind, but in my mind, it seems to be both, equally, at the same time. But it's been so long since I studied physics, and even then I doubt I could have figured it out. But it is interesting to me.


----------



## |3iker

I hang my wife's bike like that. The only difference is the rear wheel rests on the grown. So it is supported by the ground as well.


----------



## JCavilia

*Don't Start!*

The hanging vs.standing vs. whatever from the spokes debate. On certain forums this is debated and argued loudly and at length, with much confusion and argument about terminology. 

Google Jobst Brandt and the word "standing" and follow a few links. Your head will spin.

Here are some basic facts, without interpretation. In a properly built bicycle wheel, all the spokes are under tension at all times -- i.e, they're pulling on the rim. When you load the wheel by pushing down on the hub while the ground pushes up on the bottom of the rim, tension on the spokes at the bottom decreases substantially (but is still a positive number -- i.e., they don't go slack), while tension on all the other spokes stays about the same. Tension on the spokes at the top does not increase significantly.

Hanging? Standing? Something else? Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## bikerjulio

my bike corral at the office stores bikes in a similar way. last winter after my lower headset race disintegrated, I realized that accumulated salty snowy crap was able to melt and run into the bearing when the bike was in this position.

other than that, no prob, in fact if it was just wet from rain, a frame with drain holes near the rear dropouts is going to drain better hung this way.


----------



## muscleendurance

viciouscycle said:


> Each time you hang up the bike, put the hook between a different set of spokes. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



so thats how they true wheels :idea:


----------



## PlatyPius

Camilo said:


> This is interesting, but more on that later....
> 
> To OP: as has been pointed out this is a common way of hanging bikes, and regardless of personal musings, it just doesn't damage a fim. But even if you don't accept that as persuasive, think about it: IF the bike is simply hung from the rim on a hook, the maximum pressure on that point is the weight of the bike. 20 lbs or less for a light weight bike w/ light weight rims. More than that for a heavier bike, which also probably also has heavier rims. Grip strength for an average adult male is on the magnitude of 60+ lbs, and if I'm not mistaken, pinch strength even exceeds that 20 lb. magic number. Do you think you could damage your rim by trying to crush it with your hand? IF the bike is hung at an angle that changes the force angles, the tire more than likely absorbs any crushing pressure that might exceed the bike's weight.... if it were significant anyway.
> 
> But back to the hanging from the spokes vs. being supported by the spokes issue: I can picture this in my mind, but in my mind, it seems to be both, equally, at the same time. But it's been so long since I studied physics, and even then I doubt I could have figured it out. But it is interesting to me.


When you are riding your bike, your weight theoretically goes down the fork to the hub. From the hub, it pulls down on the spokes at the top of the wheel and pushes down on the spokes at the bottom of the wheel. Since all of the spokes are under tension, however, there is minimal change. The force is radiated out through 20/28/32/36/48 spokes; keeping the rim round. 

One thing that is often brought up in these debates is that the rim is designed for the spokes to pull on it; not for a hook to do so. Theory aside, I have never seen or heard of a rim being damaged by hanging.


----------



## Marc

PlatyPius said:


> When you are riding your bike, your weight theoretically goes down the fork to the hub. From the hub, it pulls down on the spokes at the top of the wheel and pushes down on the spokes at the bottom of the wheel. Since all of the spokes are under tension, however, there is minimal change. The force is radiated out through 20/28/32/36/48 spokes; keeping the rim round.
> 
> On thing that is often brought up in these debates is that the rim is designed for the spokes to pull on it; not for a hook to do so. Theory aside, I have never seen or heard of a rim being damaged by hanging.


The other thing not mentioned thus far is that each spoke, if properly tensioned, has around 80-100kgf or more of tension on it. It varies with lacing mind you, but there is LOTS of tension on that rim keeping it round under the rider's weight. The weight of the bike is nothing compared to the tension even on one spoke.


----------



## MarshallH1987

shouldn't cause any problems unless you have some strange rims. I hang all my bikes like this that have some form of aluminum rim and there haven't been any issues. I've never tried hanging a bike with a carbon rim, trispoke or front disc but even then it probably wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## Pieter

JCavilia said:


> The forces are still far too small to worry about.



Yes. They are. 

But the geometry is still something to consider.

It is possible to inadvertently mount that hook in a way which will result in still greater forces.


----------



## Marc

Pieter said:


> It is possible to inadvertently mount that hook in a way which will result in still greater forces.


Go on...


----------



## Mel Erickson

kbg said:


> Only time it's bad is for an MTB with hydraulic disks.
> Air can float from the reservoir into the line or the caliper, which is definitely a bad thing.
> Then again, stopping is overrated ...


If you've got air in your hydro lines there's something wrong with them. Hanging bikes with hydros that function properly will not allow air into the lines.


----------



## skyliner1004

Think i'm going to get this instead:


----------



## JCavilia

skyliner1004 said:


> Think i'm going to get this instead:


If you have room for it, that works. If it's going to be in a permanent location, consider something that attaches to the wall. Leaves floor unobstructed. I built myself some wood brackets years ago and they're still working. For cheap, you could get some closet pole brackets like this, and pad the the hooks with some stick-on felt.


----------



## Camilo

JCavilia said:


> ...Here are some basic facts, without interpretation. In a properly built bicycle wheel, all the spokes are under tension at all times -- i.e, they're pulling on the rim. When you load the wheel by pushing down on the hub while the ground pushes up on the bottom of the rim, tension on the spokes at the bottom decreases substantially (but is still a positive number -- i.e., they don't go slack), while tension on all the other spokes stays about the same. Tension on the spokes at the top does not increase significantly.
> 
> Hanging? Standing? Something else? Discuss amongst yourselves.


Thanks, that makes sense and even I can understand it!


----------



## hawkman71

Kerry Irons said:


> Believe it or not, you're the first person to ever ask this question and as a result you win the RBR Grand Prize of a brand new ..... Oh, wait. This gets asked about every other month. The answer is always the same question. How could the weight of a 20 lb bike cause more stress on the wheel than a 200 lb rider?


..

I've been reading this forum pretty faithfully for six months, and haven't seen it from what I recall. Sure, a search may turn up one. But the search feature sucks, as it does on most message boards. I'd probably have better, more refined search results via a straight-up search on google. 

I don't mind if questions are repeated once in awhile. It's good to get fresh insight, and you don't have to respond or even view the thread if you don't want, right? I don't read every post that comes up here. 

And often, it's the questions that are worth repeating that actually have substance, b/c they are something that everyone has either asked or will ask/need to know.


----------



## Pieter

Marc said:


> Go on...



OK. 

You have hook available which is on the short side. You screw it horizontally into the wall.

It is short enough so that when you hang the bike, the wheel 'rolls' only to the point where the level of the hook is 10mm above the wheel's axle.

You now have a cantilever with one arm about 350mm, the other 10mm. The fulcrum is the contact point of tire with wall. The mechanical advantage is a factor of 35. 

Analogous to the situation where you use a claw hammer to draw a nail.

With a bike of 10kg, the resultant force on the rim is thus about 350kg. If this doesn't tear the hook from the wall, it can surely dent the riim - or worse.


----------



## Mark Kelly

Pieter said:


> OK.
> 
> You have hook available which is on the short side. You screw it horizontally into the wall.
> 
> It is short enough so that when you hang the bike, the wheel 'rolls' only to the point where the level of the hook is 10mm above the wheel's axle.
> 
> You now have a cantilever with one arm about 350mm, the other 10mm. The fulcrum is the contact point of tire with wall. The mechanical advantage is a factor of 35.
> 
> Analogous to the situation where you use a claw hammer to draw a nail.
> 
> With a bike of 10kg, the resultant force on the rim is thus about 350kg. If this doesn't tear the hook from the wall, it can surely dent the riim - or worse.


For your scenario to hold the available movement in the direction perpendicular to the wall would be given by 350( 1 -cos (arcsin 10/350)) which is 143 micrometres (that's about 6 thou or two hair's breadths, not sure how many bee's dicks but not many)

Of course the force on the tire will cause it to compress much further than this - a tire compression of around 4mm (which is typical for a road tyre with a load around 500N) would cause the wheel to roll a further 52 mm down the wall, reducing your force multiplier to a factor of about 5 to 1 so the force on the rim would be around 500N 

(No, that's not a coincidence)


----------



## Pieter

Mark Kelly said:


> For your scenario to hold the available movement in the direction perpendicular to the wall would be given by 350( 1 -cos (arcsin 10/350)) which is 143 micrometres (that's about 6 thou or two hair's breadths, not sure how many bee's dicks but not many)
> 
> Of course the force on the tire will cause it to compress much further than this - a tire compression of around 4mm (which is typical for a road tyre with a load around 500N) would cause the wheel to roll a further 52 mm down the wall, reducing your force multiplier to a factor of about 5 to 1 so the force on the rim would be around 500N
> 
> (No, that's not a coincidence)



Nice math but at these small angles you may assume sin(x) approaches (x) when x is in radians. So no trig.

A factor of 5 is bad enough - 50kg on the inner wall of the rim, a line load. I for one would not be happy to subject my wheels to that. Dents are likely, but in my house the plaster would give way first.

I will take your word for the 4mm and 52mm- no convenient calculator here. Now if anyone is dumb enough to design a hook which fits snugly when the tire is deflated...


----------



## Mel Erickson

Pieter said:


> Nice math but at these small angles you may assume sin(x) approaches (x) when x is in radians. So no trig.
> 
> A factor of 5 is bad enough - 50kg on the inner wall of the rim, a line load. I for one would not be happy to subject my wheels to that. Dents are likely, but in my house the plaster would give way first.
> 
> I will take your word for the 4mm and 52mm- no convenient calculator here. Now if anyone is dumb enough to design a hook which fits snugly when the tire is deflated...


All great math, I'm sure. Don't understand much of it since my last geometry (trig?) class was 40 years ago and I don't use it to this extent on a regular (ever?) basis. What I do know is this; I've hung my bikes from hooks in the ceiling and on the wall for the last 30 years. So does every bike shop I've ever had the pleasure of visiting. I have never seen a dented rim from hanging a bike on a hook at any angle. Old steel rims to new carbon rims. Double wall, single wall, tubular, aero, you name it. I know, it's a small sample but I think it's an observation that will stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## Marc

Pieter said:


> OK.
> 
> You have hook available which is on the short side. You screw it horizontally into the wall.
> 
> It is short enough so that when you hang the bike, the wheel 'rolls' only to the point where the level of the hook is 10mm above the wheel's axle.
> 
> You now have a cantilever with one arm about 350mm, the other 10mm. The fulcrum is the contact point of tire with wall. The mechanical advantage is a factor of 35.
> 
> Analogous to the situation where you use a claw hammer to draw a nail.
> 
> With a bike of 10kg, the resultant force on the rim is thus about 350kg. If this doesn't tear the hook from the wall, it can surely dent the riim - or worse.


----------



## Richard

tommyrhodes said:


> Remember. Your not pushing down on the spokes when you ride. Your hanging from them.


Ba Da Bing!! Thank you, folks! I'll be here all week. Try the veal!


----------



## skyliner1004

Marc said:


>


is that really all you do? post pictures? is that what all your 12k posts are about?


----------



## Marc

skyliner1004 said:


> is that really all you do? post pictures? is that what all your 12k posts are about?


A picture is what is warranted when someone talks about force, and their units of choice are kilograms.


----------



## jdmgunh

storing you bike is really bad for your health. you should ride it instead.


----------



## ETWN Stu

did any one mention not to hang it with weight of the bike on the valve?

Oh and empty your biddon


----------



## StillRiding

Never hang your bike from the front wheel....anyone who's tried it soon realizes that it's much easier to lift and hang a bike from the rear wheel.

I've been hanging my bikes from hooks for longer than most of you are old. Calculate, vector diagram, analyze, and postulate all you want, but real world experience shows no harm done.


----------



## Brad the Bold

skyliner1004 said:


> Think i'm going to get this instead:


Just to be devil's advocate (like this thread isn't full of them already) Aren't you worried that you will ding your carbon frame on the jaggety metal corners as you lift it up to the top brackets?


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Marc said:


> A picture is what is warranted when someone talks about force, and their units of choice are kilograms.


LOLzor!


----------



## Mel Erickson

JCavilia said:


> The hanging vs.standing vs. whatever from the spokes debate. On certain forums this is debated and argued loudly and at length, with much confusion and argument about terminology.
> 
> Google Jobst Brandt and the word "standing" and follow a few links. Your head will spin.
> 
> Here are some basic facts, without interpretation. In a properly built bicycle wheel, all the spokes are under tension at all times -- i.e, they're pulling on the rim. When you load the wheel by pushing down on the hub while the ground pushes up on the bottom of the rim, tension on the spokes at the bottom decreases substantially (but is still a positive number -- i.e., they don't go slack), while tension on all the other spokes stays about the same. Tension on the spokes at the top does not increase significantly.
> 
> Hanging? Standing? Something else? Discuss amongst yourselves.


I'm enjoying this thread, just like watching a train wreck. To add fuel to the fire, I hang my tandem by one hook in a joist and the rear tire touches the ground. What forces are acting on my bike in what direction and should I be worried it will asplode (it's steel)?


----------



## MerlinAma

JCavilia said:


> The hanging vs.standing vs. whatever from the spokes debate. On certain forums this is debated and argued loudly and at length, with much confusion and argument about terminology.
> 
> Google Jobst Brandt and the word "standing" and follow a few links. Your head will spin.............


Party pooper. That's one of my favorite "discussions".


----------



## JCavilia

Mel Erickson said:


> I'm enjoying this thread, just like watching a train wreck. To add fuel to the fire, I hang my tandem by one hook in a joist and the rear tire touches the ground. What forces are acting on my bike in what direction and should I be worried it will asplode (it's steel)?


You've ruined it. It's not safe to ride anymore. You'd better send it to me and let me dispose of it in an environmentally responsible manner.


----------



## Camilo

StillRiding said:


> Never hang your bike from the front wheel....anyone who's tried it soon realizes that it's much easier to lift and hang a bike from the rear wheel.


I'm very embarassed at how long it took me to figure this out! I eventually did and then had to ask my wife to slap me upside the head and shout DUH as penance.


----------



## Mel Erickson

JCavilia said:


> You've ruined it. It's not safe to ride anymore. You'd better send it to me and let me dispose of it in an environmentally responsible manner.


No way! I'm not sending it to you so you can let it rust away.


----------



## 305238

Skyliner, you're fine bro. Hang em up. If you ride enough then you true your wheels every season or so anyway. I have four bikes (hung from ceiling hooks) 29'er, Carbon tri bike, road bike, wifes bike, etc...and I have yet to find a wheel out of true. If you're worried about it get a top tube mount and go that route. 

This thread got out of hand fast! Good grief! If anyone has an actual story of damage, do share, but I think he was looking for simple answers based on actual real world events, not theoretical physics.


----------



## rward325

God I love a good car crash almost as much as discussions like this. Maybe I can start someone convulsing by showing pictures! Been doing it like this for years.
J hooks from Ceiling 








Hooks on Wall from rear wheel


----------



## Mel Erickson

rward325 said:


> God I love a good car crash almost as much as discussions like this. Maybe I can start someone convulsing by showing pictures! Been doing it like this for years.
> J hooks from Ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooks on Wall from rear wheel


Doubt this would dent your rims but it might put a good dent in your noggin!


----------



## JCavilia

Brad the Bold said:


> Just to be devil's advocate (like this thread isn't full of them already) Aren't you worried that you will ding your carbon frame on the jaggety metal corners as you lift it up to the top brackets?


All my frames are old steel, and I probably wouldn't notice another ding.

But anyway, that's what the felt padding is for.


----------



## Pieter

Marc said:


> A picture is what is warranted when someone talks about force, and their units of choice are kilograms.


True and I plead guilty.

Should have used kgf I suppose eh?
N is obviously out of place in an evironment where we routinely read about concepts like 'rotating WEIGHT'


----------



## aiosue

*Bad to the wheel or to the fork?*

Hanging bikes from the front or rear wheels and how this affects bike´s components depends on weight, materials, components shapes, lengths and angles. Wheels are not really the problem but if you take a look to the force applied to the fork, you will have a different point of view. As you know there is a connection between the steering tube and the fork braces or blades ´per se´, I mean the crown. If you remember/know the lever law you can calculate the force applied to the crown point (hanging with front wheel) or if you are hanging it with rear wheel. the force applied to seat and chain stays. At a store you want to hang it by the front wheel to keep the bike straight avoiding front wheel-handlebar to move and have a nice bikes display. If your bike´s fork is a mix of aluminum (steering tube) and carbon (blades) think it twice before hanging it using the front wheel.


----------



## PlatyPius

aiosue said:


> Hanging bikes from the front or rear wheels and how this affects bike´s components depends on weight, materials, components shapes, lengths and angles. Wheels are not really the problem but if you take a look to the force applied to the fork, you will have a different point of view. As you know there is a connection between the steering tube and the fork braces or blades ´per se´, I mean the crown. If you remember/know the lever law you can calculate the force applied to the crown point (hanging with front wheel) or if you are hanging it with rear wheel. the force applied to seat and chain stays. At a store you want to hang it by the front wheel to keep the bike straight avoiding front wheel-handlebar to move and have a nice bikes display. If your bike´s fork is a mix of aluminum (steering tube) and carbon (blades) think it twice before hanging it using the front wheel.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Marc

aiosue said:


> Hanging bikes from the front or rear wheels and how this affects bike´s components depends on weight, materials, components shapes, lengths and angles. Wheels are not really the problem but if you take a look to the force applied to the fork, you will have a different point of view. As you know there is a connection between the steering tube and the fork braces or blades ´per se´, I mean the crown. If you remember/know the lever law you can calculate the force applied to the crown point (hanging with front wheel) or if you are hanging it with rear wheel. the force applied to seat and chain stays. At a store you want to hang it by the front wheel to keep the bike straight avoiding front wheel-handlebar to move and have a nice bikes display. If your bike´s fork is a mix of aluminum (steering tube) and carbon (blades) think it twice before hanging it using the front wheel.


----------



## CougarTrek

skyliner1004 said:


> Think i'm going to get this instead:


You're worried about damaging a rim by hanging your bike from it, but you aren't worried about damaging a, probably carbon fiber, road bike top tube that is almost certainly more fragile (in a relative sense anyway)?

Interesting, very interesting....


(for the record I use one of these, with a carbon road bike no less, though mine is floor to ceiling compression mounted so you don't have the annoying feet to deal with and it's less space hogging. Not worried about it. Wouldn't be worried about hooking a wheel and hanging it either.)


----------



## SwiftSolo

Kerry Irons said:


> So what you're telling us is that you already know that this will damage a bike wheel? How do you know this, and why did you ask the question if you already knew it? And why does your knowldege totally contradict common sense, simple physics, and the experience of a huge number of people who hang their bikes this way and experience no damage whatsoever? Teach us!


Man, You are usually very helpful. This is a new guy asking a very legitimate question. The physics involved with the hook shown are a bit more complicated than you are letting on. 

The answer is still likely "no" but it is not as simple as asking the question about a 200 lb rider.


----------



## Kuma601

What I'm more concerned over are the 6 hooks that have been drilled into the 6x12" wood beam. With three holding bikes weighing from 18-24#'s and another 3 holding pairs of wheelsets. I'm concerned this additional weight will cause stress to collapse the roof of the garage. 

A partial view









Should I replace the wooden beam/s with these?


----------



## looigi

*Angle of the dangle*

I'm a sadist and like to torture and destroy my bikes by hanging them from the front wheel against a wall. When doing so, however, it helps to get the angle of the dangle right. I install the hooks angled downward at ~ 45 degrees so that they are in tension rather than being bent downward. I also use larger heavy duty hooks which are easier to get the wheel on and are plenty strong even for heavy mtn bikes. Oh yeah, drill a pilot hole before screwing these into the joists. It's a lot easier to screw them in and you won't split the joist.


----------



## cxwrench

aiosue said:


> Hanging bikes from the front or rear wheels and how this affects bike´s components depends on weight, materials, components shapes, lengths and angles. Wheels are not really the problem but if you take a look to the force applied to the fork, you will have a different point of view. As you know there is a connection between the steering tube and the fork braces or blades ´per se´, I mean the crown. If you remember/know the lever law you can calculate the force applied to the crown point (hanging with front wheel) or if you are hanging it with rear wheel. the force applied to seat and chain stays. At a store you want to hang it by the front wheel to keep the bike straight avoiding front wheel-handlebar to move and have a nice bikes display. If your bike´s fork is a mix of aluminum (steering tube) and carbon (blades) think it twice before hanging it using the front wheel.


post #1...and you've sealed your fate forever. from this point on, no matter what you come up with, we will all (unfortunately) remember this. well done, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speed_Metal

your wheels take infinitely more abuse on 1 average-length ride, than they will take from an entire season of storage in such a way.
i also once read in the almanac of something or other, that the standard bicycle wheel is the strongest structure ever created
these 2 bicycles have been hanging this way for a long, long time


----------



## RiceKilla

No it does not cause damage to your rim.

I'd worry more about evading potholes, babyhead rocks, critters when it comes to extending the life of your rims and/or yourself.

Also, I find it funny the OP calling out people on post count when he/she has 1400 or so posts since just May of 2010.


----------



## den bakker

Pieter said:


> OK.
> 
> You have hook available which is on the short side. You screw it horizontally into the wall.
> 
> It is short enough so that when you hang the bike, the wheel 'rolls' only to the point where the level of the hook is 10mm above the wheel's axle.
> 
> You now have a cantilever with one arm about 350mm, the other 10mm. The fulcrum is the contact point of tire with wall. The mechanical advantage is a factor of 35.
> 
> Analogous to the situation where you use a claw hammer to draw a nail.
> 
> With a bike of 10kg, the resultant force on the rim is thus about 350kg. If this doesn't tear the hook from the wall, it can surely dent the riim - or worse.


That's why swat teams always have a bike with them in case there is a hook in the wall they need to break through.


----------



## dgeesaman

Hanging by hooks and crap is no issue whatsoever. If there is a lesson to be learned on storage it's that it's a good idea to spin the wheels and rotate the crank every couple of months. Helps prevent false brinelling damage to the bearings.


----------



## rx-79g

skyliner1004 said:


> Think i'm going to get this instead:


These things can scratch the hell out of your toptube if there is a cable. That's why I prefer wheel or saddle tip hanging.


----------



## zipp2001

Been hanging from hooks for years+, sorry having issues uploading photos so quick video of them hanging in the bike cave.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-Oh7hYEudI


----------



## kjdhawkhill

zipp2001 said:


> Been hanging from hooks for years+, sorry having issues uploading photos so quick video of them hanging in the bike cave.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-Oh7hYEudI


Wtf thread dredge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard

What kind of ceiling is that? Is that basement, attic or garage?


----------



## zipp2001

Lombard said:


> What kind of ceiling is that? Is that basement, attic or garage?


Basement.


----------



## blackfrancois

i can hang one of my bikes from a wheel when i take the light rail for an hour. 

but if i did this at home, i could not rest.


----------



## Lombard

zipp2001 said:


> Basement.


Why is the vapor barrier on the basement side which I assume is colder than the floor above? If there is insulation above that, it will become soaked in not too long.


----------

